# 8Dio Announces Majestica 2.0



## 8Dio News (Aug 14, 2021)

Our iconic Epic Orchestral library is better than ever. This 240-piece orchestra library now has our Century UI, Polyphonic Legatos, and Poly-time Arcs. Majestica 2.0 will be released August 17th.


----------



## S R Krishnan (Aug 14, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> Our iconic Epic Orchestral library is better than ever. This 240-piece orchestra library now has our Century UI, Polyphonic Legatos, and Poly-time Arcs. Majestica 2.0 will be released August 17th.



Wow


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 14, 2021)

Upgrade path? New recordings?


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 14, 2021)

Will the sale on your website end the 16th or will you just exclude Majestica from the discount?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 15, 2021)

Looked through recent Majestica critiques, but intrigued now with update announcement. 
Anyone having similar thoughts about adding now @ ~$139. and 'gambling' on quality enhancements ?? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 8Dio News (Aug 15, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Upgrade path? New recordings?


Upgrade Path? Yes, there will be a small fee to cover server costs. New Recordings? No, but some of the samples have been cleaned up.


----------



## 8Dio News (Aug 15, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> Will the sale on your website end the 16th or will you just exclude Majestica from the discount?


The sale ends the 16th. Majestica 2.0 will be released the 17th.


----------



## 8Dio News (Aug 15, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Looked through recent Majestica critiques, but intrigued now with update announcement.
> Anyone having similar thoughts about adding now @ ~$139. and 'gambling' on quality enhancements ?? 🤷‍♂️


If you already own Majestica, then there will only be a small fee to cover server costs. If you do not own Majestica, then the cheapest option would be to purchase Majestica now with our 55% discount and then upgrade when Majestica 2.0 is released.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 15, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> The sale ends the 16th. Majestica 2.0 will be released the 17th.













Just want to clarify here. The sale was originally going until September 5th.

But that end date has changed and it will end at the end of today (August 16th)?

Do I have this right?

UPDATE: Support confirmed that this is correct. Sale ends August 16th.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 16, 2021)

Will you release 8W the same day ? More updates on this one ?


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 16, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Looked through recent Majestica critiques, but intrigued now with update announcement.
> Anyone having similar thoughts about adding now @ ~$139. and 'gambling' on quality enhancements ?? 🤷‍♂️


I paid $199 for Majestica a while back. For that price I quite like the library without loving it, but $139 plus the free OS is a really good deal - just make sure you listen to and like the walkthrough vids rather than the demos, as many of the demos are washed with Lacrimosa which isn't included with it, while the walkthrough is how it really sounds like.

Majestica isn't the best epic library - MA1 is better - but M can do lower dynamics which M1 can't in a unique and unusual way. Soundbed said he uses M more as a synth sound design tool and I agree with that.

And it's untrue that M can't be epic without a spot mic - turn on all 3 mics and crank the decca, then stack the short strings/brass and prepare to have your head blown off!

The legato in the current version is poor, but 2.0 will seemingly fix that and also give polyphonic legato, which will be great.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## GGaca (Aug 16, 2021)

Can someone tell me if Majestica is good lib for layering with Areia Strings, Century Brass + Talos.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 16, 2021)

Sure. Why wouldn’t it be?


----------



## GGaca (Aug 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Sure. Why wouldn’t it be?


I don't know, but it's always better to ask 
I read that Majestica is very wet.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 16, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Will you release 8W the same day ? More updates on this one ?


It’s a V8P product released for many years


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 16, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> It’s a V8P product released for many years


Yes but will it be updated to V2 the same day ? Seems to be a great product.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 16, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> Yes but will it be updated to V2 the same day ? Seems to be a great product


There’s no announcements regarding 8W, only Majestica


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 16, 2021)

Are there any more demos of Majestica 2.0 other than the short trailer?


----------



## Markrs (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Markrs (Aug 17, 2021)

https://8dio.com/instrument/majestica-2-0-upgrade/


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 17, 2021)

so much reverb on it - hopefully it can be reduced or turned off? would like to hear the whole walkthrough dry. much reverb doesn´t make it epic or big imho.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 17, 2021)

It's a $20 upgrade for Majestica 1 owners - downloading now, the walkthrough sounded good!


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 17, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> so much reverb on it - hopefully it can be reduced or turned off? would like to hear the whole walkthrough dry. much reverb doesn´t make it epic or big imho.


In v1 we simply turned down the release in the AR amp env. Hence part of the reason I use it a bit ‘like’ a synth as @Futchibon mentioned.



Futchibon said:


> Soundbed said he uses M more as a synth sound design tool and I agree with that.


Yeah for the strings in vol 1, I get more use out of them if I treat them like a layer, underneath making something more detailed sound “bigger”.

The percussion is pretty good though too. I like the mod wheel cymbals / piatti. 

The brass is pretty big. I almost always use it as a layer under an Ark. 

(I don’t usually use the woodwinds myself.)



8Dio News said:


> Upgrade Path? Yes, there will be a small fee to cover server costs. New Recordings? No, but some of the samples have been cleaned up.



That’s great! Thank you!


----------



## GGaca (Aug 17, 2021)

Someone (daniloballo) in comment section on Youtube pointed that in ver. 1 there was a possibility to layer different articulations together (spiccato, marcato, bartok). Can you still do it in 2.0?


----------



## pranic (Aug 17, 2021)

GGaca said:


> Someone (daniloballo) in comment section on Youtube pointed that in ver. 1 there was a possibility to layer different articulations together (spiccato, marcato, bartok). Can you still do it in 2.0?


I just tinkered with 2.0 and couldn't see a sensible way of enabling multiple articulations at the same time without turning it into a multi-instrument with multiple kontakt instances. I tried CTRL, COMMAND, and Shift clicked, to no avail. Maybe there's another magic way to unlock that feature, but I haven't found it.


----------



## GGaca (Aug 17, 2021)

oh...that's a shame - it looked like great feature. :/
Oh, well... maybe in 2.1? ;D

That sounds EPIC


----------



## widescreen (Aug 17, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> There’s no announcements regarding 8W, only Majestica


I've recently asked if 8W gets the same update. And they confirmed.

But I forgot to ask WHEN... 😩


----------



## Negan_n_Lucille (Aug 17, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> It's a $20 upgrade for Majestica 1 owners - downloading now, the walkthrough sounded good!


Did you get an email code or something? How do you get the discount?


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 17, 2021)

Negan_n_Lucille said:


> Did you get an email code or something? How do you get the discount?


I asked them via chat how to upgrade. They said they'd sent emails out and when I responded saying I hadn't received one, they asked me for my account email, verified it and sent me a code. You just add the $398 upgrade to cart, enter the code and it reduces it to $20


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 17, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> I asked them via chat how to upgrade. They said they'd sent emails out and when I responded saying I hadn't received one, they asked me for my account email, verified it and sent me a code. You just add the $398 upgrade to cart, enter the code and it reduces it to $20


Okay cool thanks. I’ll wait for an email.


----------



## zolhof (Aug 17, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> so much reverb on it - hopefully it can be reduced or turned off? would like to hear the whole walkthrough dry. much reverb doesn´t make it epic or big imho.


You can turn the reverb off in the effects tab, or alternatively move the Convolutions mix fader down to zero—it's the same result.

I've attached some noodling with the original Staccato Fast articulation, I think it's quite agile without all that reverb. The first part is from Ryan's walkthrough at 4:19, in case you want to compare.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 17, 2021)

Is the sequencer and the arp also available in this Update ?


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 17, 2021)

I just received an email from 8Dio with the upgrade discount code.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 17, 2021)

@Troels Folmann Ryan Thomas' walkthrough did an incredible job showcasing the strengths of this library. I just plonked down the $20 upgrade and have a feeling I'll be publicly eating some crow about my previous assessment of the library.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 17, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> @Troels Folmann Ryan Thomas' walkthrough did an incredible job showcasing the strengths of this library. I just plonked down the $20 upgrade and have a feeling I'll be publicly eating some crow about my previous assessment of the library.


Same boat. I am cautiously optimistic. $20 is very reasonable.


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 17, 2021)

zolhof said:


> You can turn the reverb off in the effects tab, or alternatively move the Convolutions mix fader down to zero—it's the same result.
> 
> I've attached some noodling with the original Staccato Fast articulation, I think it's quite agile without all that reverb. The first part is from Ryan's walkthrough at 4:19, in case you want to compare.


Thanks for this, I thought I was going crazy watching the walkthrough, I remember Majestica being wet but not THAT wet. So yea I fired up my backup drive, the spiccatos fast are very playable in v1, I totally forgot about them  Some articulations have loads of hall baked in, others don't, it's kinda confusing and inconsistent... but no extra reverb that's for sure. Unless I'm being stupid, I can't find any reverb controls in v1, I think Troels used Valhalla in the 2015 walkthrough.

$20 is a no brainer but I'd like to make a request to 8Dio to have the reverb disabled by default in libraries that are upgraded to the Century UI.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 17, 2021)

Eh for 20 bucks , i’ll bite …if it turns it into a library i actually USE , then its more then worth it .
i’ll check out the walkthrough trash panda mentioned .


----------



## janila (Aug 17, 2021)

8Dio keeps confusing with the naming conventions. For the rest of the planet the $398 product is called Majestica 2.0 and the $20 product is the Majestica 2.0 Upgrade.


----------



## robgb (Aug 17, 2021)

Is the Epic sound still a thing? Unless you're doing a super hero movie (and if you get one of those, congratulations, you're on the A-list), what's the point? Of course, it's a matter of personal preference, I guess. I've never been a fan.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm guessing this update is popular enough that 8dio's servers are getting slammed. Never had an issue with the downloader, but this morning it's hanging at 5% or 7% and can't be coaxed back into motion.


----------



## toddkreuz (Aug 17, 2021)

Love Majestica! 20 bucks is a no brainer. I'm hoping they cleaned it up a bit so
its not so CPU intensive.


----------



## Technostica (Aug 17, 2021)

I am surprised that you can buy the full version of 2.0 using the sale codes, possibly only for today though! 
They are a generous company.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 17, 2021)

Technostica said:


> I am surprised that you can buy the full version of 2.0 using the sale codes, possibly only for today though!
> They are a generous company.


People who went and purchased the original version on 8Dio's statement that it would be the cheapest way to get 2.0 might think otherwise. I almost did so myself, but decided to go for the Century Brass ensemble & solo bundle late last night, and waiting for the next sale for Majestica 2.0 based on reviews of the updated version.

If I had bought the original Majestica last night, and found out today that I could have gotten 2.0 for the same price without having to pay the $20 upgrade fee, I would have been pretty annoyed.


----------



## gives19 (Aug 17, 2021)

I grabbed it for $20.. No brainer. Have note used it in a few years, so I think the update fixes some things for me. Polyphonic legato for one.


----------



## gives19 (Aug 17, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> Upgrade Path? Yes, there will be a small fee to cover server costs. New Recordings? No, but some of the samples have been cleaned up.


Which ones?


----------



## gives19 (Aug 17, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> so much reverb on it - hopefully it can be reduced or turned off? would like to hear the whole walkthrough dry. much reverb doesn´t make it epic or big imho.


Yes it can according to the demo they did on it.


----------



## widescreen (Aug 17, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> People who went and purchased the original version on 8Dio's statement that it would be the cheapest way to get 2.0 might think otherwise. I almost did so myself, but decided to go for the Century Brass ensemble & solo bundle late last night, and waiting for the next sale for Majestica 2.0 based on reviews of the updated version.
> 
> If I had bought the original Majestica last night, and found out today that I could have gotten 2.0 for the same price without having to pay the $20 upgrade fee, I would have been pretty annoyed.


Always remember to contact 8Dio support when a constellation like that occurs. I'm pretty sure they will make you happy again in such a case.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 17, 2021)

I want to hear some Majestica 2.0 demos from the lot of you!


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 17, 2021)

robgb said:


> Is the Epic sound still a thing? Unless you're doing a super hero movie (and if you get one of those, congratulations, you're on the A-list), what's the point? Of course, it's a matter of personal preference, I guess. I've never been a fan.


Epic is probably my favorite kind of music, and I don't even like superhero movies  
I'm not expecting to ever make any money from my music, i'm just making what I like. So that's the point for me at least


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 17, 2021)

But i'm going to leave this thread now before I do something stupid and purchase the library, I have an upcoming dentist appointment


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 17, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> But i'm going to leave this thread now before I do something stupid and purchase the library, I have an upcoming dentist appointment


Haven't you seen 'Castaway'? Just buy the library and use the old 'rock to the tooth' technique - clutch your volleyball for support if needed


----------



## widescreen (Aug 17, 2021)

Any 8W owners here? I talked to 8Dio support and it seems that the corresponding update to Majestica cannot be confirmed as it is not officially announced (it's possibly in the making but who knows when it's done). That contradicts the information I got from 8Dio News some time ago.

Wouldn't you think it would be fair of 8Dio to provide us Majestica 2.0 as long as 8W 2.0 is not here? I paid 3 times as much as Majestica owners and get the update later than these mortals with their light version. And now I see them playing with their poly-legatos while I still cannot have them until I pay more than $100. 

Not the feeling I should have when I'm a V8P.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Aug 17, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> I want to hear some Majestica 2.0 demos from the lot of you!


I am working on a majestica 2.0 demo right now, but i have an old track (from 2 years ago i think) where i use mostly the original majestica for the orchestral parts. sometimes its layered, sometimes its only majestica . the mix is pretty bad and some parts are not quantized as they should, but hey that was two years ago and i started using a daw i think two and a half years ago haha... If anyone is interested here it is. I will post my majestica 2.0 demo when i'm done (will try to use only majestica this time around) :


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 17, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> Will the sale on your website end the 16th or will you just exclude Majestica from the discount?





8Dio News said:


> The sale ends the 16th. Majestica 2.0 will be released the 17th.





Land of Missing Parts said:


> Just want to clarify here. The sale was originally going until September 5th.
> 
> But that end date has changed and it will end at the end of today (August 16th)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 17, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Any 8W owners here? I talked to 8Dio support and it seems that the corresponding update to Majestica cannot be confirmed as it is not officially announced (it's possibly in the making but who knows when it's done). That contradicts the information I got from 8Dio News some time ago.
> 
> Wouldn't you think it would be fair of 8Dio to provide us Majestica 2.0 as long as 8W 2.0 is not here? I paid 3 times as much as Majestica owners and get the update later than these mortals with their light version. And now I see them playing with their poly-legatos while I still cannot have them until I pay more than $100.
> 
> Not the feeling I should have when I'm a V8P.





EpicMusicGuy said:


>


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 17, 2021)

widescreen said:


> it's possibly in the making but who knows when it's done


----------



## AllanH (Aug 17, 2021)

Ryan's walk-through is excellent. I did not realize that I wanted Majestica 2


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Not the feeling I should have when I'm a V8P.


Just got Majestica 2.0 and Liberis. 8Dio support reassured they'll release 8W 2.0 shortly and well within the time window of the sale that will run into september. For those contemplating getting the extra content and 4 spot mics, the upgrade price to 8W is going to be $248 for regular folk and V8P alike it seems (and needs to be requested via Support).

So I guess the thumbs down emoji are not really necessary (at least not anymore - & no offense!) and you’ll soon feel like a V8P again. And maybe some of us will join you in becoming 8W (“Eighth Wonder”) users in the new UI


----------



## ummon (Aug 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just got Majestica 2.0 and Liberis. 8Dio support reassured they'll release 8W 2.0 shortly and well within the time window of the sale that will run into september.


I thought of doing the same. Glad to hear if the conditions for the freebie hasn't changed - I'm assuming you didn't have Majestica and got it with the 65% code?


----------



## reids (Aug 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just got Majestica 2.0 and Liberis. 8Dio support reassured they'll release 8W 2.0 shortly and well within the time window of the sale that will run into september. For those contemplating getting the extra content and 4 spot mics, the upgrade price to 8W is going to be $248 for regular folk and V8P alike it seems (and needs to be requested via Support).
> 
> So I guess the thumbs down emoji are not really necessary (at least not anymore - & no offense!) and you’ll soon feel like a V8P again. And maybe some of us will join you in becoming 8W (“Eighth Wonder”) users in the new UI


Doctoremmet is a great 8dio spokesman.


----------



## widescreen (Aug 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just got Majestica 2.0 and Liberis. 8Dio support reassured they'll release 8W 2.0 shortly and well within the time window of the sale that will run into september. For those contemplating getting the extra content and 4 spot mics, the upgrade price to 8W is going to be $248 for regular folk and V8P alike it seems (and needs to be requested via Support).
> 
> So I guess the thumbs down emoji are not really necessary (at least not anymore - & no offense!) and you’ll soon feel like a V8P again. And maybe some of us will join you in becoming 8W (“Eighth Wonder”) users in the new UI


I don't know how you are doing that. Always having more and detailed information, even when I ask 8Dio support myself. It could be that I always catch the wrong and least informed intern at 8Dio. Maybe.

Or (more likely) you are an undercover agent reporting personally to Troels how you made us mean folks obedient if we dare to protest. 

You are uncovered, infiltrator!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2021)

One has to perform the correct pagan rituals to become a chosen one…


----------



## widescreen (Aug 18, 2021)

Sorry, wrong ritual.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 18, 2021)

widescreen said:


> I've recently asked if 8W gets the same update. And they confirmed.
> 
> But I forgot to ask WHEN... 😩


Does 8W have any additionnel arts?


----------



## widescreen (Aug 18, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> Does 8W have any additionnel arts?


No, just additional mics and more sound design stuff.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Aug 18, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Haven't you seen 'Castaway'? Just buy the library and use the old 'rock to the tooth' technique - clutch your volleyball for support if needed


His name is Wilson 🏀 😂


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 18, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


>


That's the 8dio spirit!! My favorite "who cares about dates" type of developer... never misses a release date AND often let sales run for weeks and weeks after the deadline


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 18, 2021)

btw upgraded to 2.0, TM poly arcs are sweeeet  Can't wait for the Lacrimosa update!


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 18, 2021)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> His name is Wilson 🏀 😂


His name was Wilson ⚰️🏐


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 18, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> btw upgraded to 2.0, TM poly arcs are sweeeet  Can't wait for the Lacrimosa update!


Is the Lacrimosa update happening?


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 18, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Is the Lacrimosa update happening?


Yep confirmed in the comments section of the walkthrough video

Someone: Now we only need a Lacrimosa 2.0 to complete the epic collection.
8dio: Also coming soon!


----------



## Mr Frodo (Aug 18, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> His name was Wilson ⚰️🏐


The proper pronounciation is of course "WIIIILLL...SSON!!", interspersed with tears.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2021)

Mr Frodo said:


> The proper pronounciation is of course "WIIIILLL...SSON!!", interspersed with tears.


Wrong movie dude. Or did you guys watch this back in the shire?


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Wrong movie dude. Or did you guys watch this back in the shire?


You sure about that?


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just got Majestica 2.0 and Liberis. 8Dio support reassured they'll release 8W 2.0 shortly and well within the time window of the sale that will run into september. For those contemplating getting the extra content and 4 spot mics, the upgrade price to 8W is going to be $248 for regular folk and V8P alike it seems (and needs to be requested via Support).
> 
> So I guess the thumbs down emoji are not really necessary (at least not anymore - & no offense!) and you’ll soon feel like a V8P again. And maybe some of us will join you in becoming 8W (“Eighth Wonder”) users in the new UI


You’re telling that the upgrade from Majestica 2.0 to 8W is now lowered to 248$?


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 18, 2021)

jamwerks said:


> Does 8W have any additionnel arts?



8DIO's site lists these Stings FX for 8W that I don't see on M2...

Random Group Bartok
Savage Hits
Savage Phrases
8W is also 3x larger at ~61GB
It has 24 Bit / 96Khz (.ncw lossless compression format) which I have no idea if M2 has that


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 18, 2021)

Is 8W also getting a fresh coat of paint? 

I don't own M1 so no need to get M2 if 8W is getting updated soon; which is what I really want. 

I can use my V8P discount on 8W when / if it does.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> You’re telling that the upgrade from Majestica 2.0 to 8W is now lowered to 248$?


During the sale and after 2.0 releases: yes


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> Is 8W also getting a fresh coat of paint?
> 
> I don't own M1 so no need to get M2 if 8W is getting updated soon; which is what I really want.
> 
> I can use my V8P discount on 8W when / if it does.


Yes it will be released shortly


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> 8W is also 3x larger at ~61GB
> It has 24 Bit / 96Khz (.ncw lossless compression format) which I have no idea if M2 has that


M2 and 8W share these characterisrics. But Eighth Wonder has slightly more articulations and 4 spot microphone recordings for each recorded sample - which explains the storage size differences.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## chrisav (Aug 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Any idea which synth pulses and high percussion might've been used for that track? Something from the Hybrid Neo series maybe?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Any idea which synth pulses and high percussion might've been used for that track? Something from the Hybrid Neo series maybe?


My guess: the synths that are part of 8W. But these could also very well be recreated with Neo, for sure. Their Hybrid series kind of excels at this stuff.

Wait. Haha:


----------



## chrisav (Aug 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> My guess: the synths that are part of 8W. But these could also very well be recreated with Neo, for sure. Their Hybrid series kind of excels at this stuff.
> 
> Wait. Haha:


Might be inching closer to buying one of the Hybrid libraries then... Whilst trying to fend off the urge to get 8W 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2021)

Sensible


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 19, 2021)

Has the articulations sequencer been deleted in V2 ???


----------



## AllanH (Aug 19, 2021)

I finally had a few hours to play with M2. First of all, and I had concerns about this, it's not nearly as wet as the demos made me believe. Much of the wetness comes from the "Church Far" convolution reverb that is added to everything as default. Maybe it got dialed down from M1, but it actually sound good "as configured" and can easily be turned off on the main instrument page. There are probably about 25 impulse responses, so there are many choices. Realistically, I'll turn it off in my template as I already have a reverb send.

Regarding strings: The shorts are fantastic. The legatos are sweet. The only limitation is that everything sounds like cello + viola + violin in the middle register, which is a bit unnatural. But if I stay in the core cello range or higher violin range, the legatos can be exposed.

Brass: the middle register has a similar limitation. It's hard to get a trumpet sound except in the higher range. Lots of "beef" in the low end.

Woodwinds: I love that the Hi Woods are just flutes. 

Percussion: Fantastic!! It's worth exploring the individual percussion patches, as the master patches cannot include everything.

I really like the "Century UI" and it worked exactly as expected. Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 19, 2021)

May be push off fence to M2. Hard to pass, as future related choices seem strong ? 
THX !


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 19, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> 8DIO's site lists these Stings FX for 8W that I don't see on M2...
> 
> Random Group Bartok
> Savage Hits
> ...



Not exacly...

M2 = 25+GB Installed and (21,767 Samples)
8W = 61GB installed and (61.000 Samples)


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 19, 2021)

There's also a bunch of extra synth/hybrid type of items included in 8W according to the website. Also don't underestimate how much extra storage the additional mics add.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> Not exacly...
> 
> M2 = 25+GB Installed and (21,767 Samples)
> 8W = 61GB installed and (61.000 Samples)


Yeah well. It WAS obvious to me that the size was not what was meant here  - 4 spot mics recordings will add considerably to the number of samples. So his question did not pertain to size and number of samples.


----------



## 8Dio News (Aug 19, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> You’re telling that the upgrade from Majestica 2.0 to 8W is now lowered to 248$?





chrisav said:


> Might be inching closer to buying one of the Hybrid libraries then... Whilst trying to fend off the urge to get 8W 😂


Why resist?


----------



## chrisav (Aug 20, 2021)

8Dio News said:


> Why resist?


Well you see a little Danish bird told me about something called a "SoundPaint"...


----------

